# Here ya go...



## Blacke00 (Sep 10, 2008)

> BERLIN (Reuters) - Emergency patients in the German city of Stuttgart will be rushed to hospital with extra speed and style after the fire brigade added two custom-made luxury Porsche cars to its fleet.
> ...
> (Reporting by Josie Cox; editing by Angus MacSwan)


Kevin

Source link : Clicky


----------



## mikie (Sep 10, 2008)

Without seeing interior shots, I don't really see how patient care could be provided without breaking your own back!


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 10, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Without seeing interior shots, I don't really see how patient care could be provided without breaking your own back!



ask and ye shall receive!  =)


----------



## mikie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks! 

Still looks light a squeeze.  And seeing that the patients head would be right next to the driver, would that pose a safety risk?  A distraction?  Would the driver bag while driving?!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 10, 2008)

i'll pass.


----------



## mikie (Sep 10, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i'll pass.



I'll just take the car, it'll be my awesomely whacked-out whacker car!


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 11, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> I'll just take the car, it'll be my awesomely whacked-out whacker car!



That car'd make you King Whacker of Whackerdom! Not to mention all the chicks would dig it...


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool....so a combative patient has access to the driver? Sounds like fun


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure it's possible to be combative while riding in a Porsche...I'll look into it.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 11, 2008)

I would hope not! It's a Porsche.....though I'd hold out for a Bentley or Lamborghini model 

It should come with some really cool tinted safety glasses and latex gloves tinted to look like leather driving gloves.


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I wonder how working a code would work in the back of that thing ^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 11, 2008)

my guess is its even more haphazard and unsafe than doing so in a rig without those newfangled harnesses and what not.

plus, where would the second attendant sit? on the patients lap?

those have to be specialty vehicles for a very specific type of call. ic ant see that being a regualr duty truck, unles that system is operating like we were thirty years ago. load em in the back and dont work on em again till you get to where you're going....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2008)

interior reminds me of the inside of some of the rotor wings here in NM

and some people have a second attendant?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 11, 2008)

That is a really cool rig! I would love to find more information about its applications, and its role in the bigger system.
Below is a link to an album I have of pictures of cool/interesting/different ambulances from all over the world. Some are pictures that I have taken, most are pictures I have taken from the internet. 
As you can see, I have pics of a small van-- which, as I recall is from Norway.
http://picasaweb.google.com/dan.da.emt/UniqueAmbulanceFromAllOverTheWorld#


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 11, 2008)

> http://picasaweb.google.com/dan.da.e...lOverTheWorld#


Picture 30&31 where can you buy units like that?!?! I have been looking all over for my business. Anyone know?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 11, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> Picture 30&31 where can you buy units like that?!?! I have been looking all over for my business. Anyone know?


Do a search on the forum, I recall there being a few discussions of the Ambucarts, and event medical coverage.
For more pictures, see below:
http://picasaweb.google.com/dan.da.emt/Ambucarts#


----------



## Jon (Sep 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i'll pass.


Dude... it is a Porsche. I bet you would be passing a lot... espicially if you were running hot.

Aside from the novelty... I must also question the purpose of this vehicle.


----------



## mikie (Sep 12, 2008)

emt-student said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/dan.da.emt/UniqueAmbulanceFromAllOverTheWorld#



Those are some awesome photos!  That would be cool to see not only different rigs, but going international with them!

As for the vehicle, why would they go with Porsche (well who wouldn't?!), speaking economically?  It seems there are cheaper alternatives


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 12, 2008)

It said other nearby cities are using Mercedes, etc...Porsche won that contract probably because it's the hometown of the company.  =)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2008)

hhhhhmmmmmm.........Whacker car..... thinking...


----------



## Scout (Sep 13, 2008)

I could see a situation of lone or x2 ALS responder who would do treat and discharger or confirm the need for a full truck.


try might then have an option of transporting dosile non urgent Pts., no too sure i'd be terribly keen on the having a face next to me thou.


----------



## mikie (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll settle this once and for all...

How about I take the car for a weekend spin, test it out on the road  and let you all know how it works out 

(Actually, I could care less about the medical equipment, I just like A-its a frickin Porsche!  B-it has pretty blue lights ^_^


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 13, 2008)

Probably not the best transport rig, but wouldnt that make the best ALS flycar in the world? Do around 110 responding to a call. B) 

Ok, maybe not _that_ fast.  But you know..


----------

